# Top 5 favorite books...



## writingworldly_7 (Feb 18, 2006)

It was hard to choose, but here are my top 5 favorite books are; 1. A Great and Terrible Beauty by Libba Bray, 2. Avalon High by Meg Cabot, 3. Rebel Angels by Libba Bray (second to A great and terrible beauty), 4. The Legend of Holly Claus by Brittany Ryan , 5. Whispering to Witches by Anna Dale. List yours or comment on mine. Have a nice day.


----------



## kalibantre (Feb 18, 2006)

I just couldn't do it, it's to maliable (sp?). My list is forever changing and evolving as I am.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 18, 2006)

kalibantre said:
			
		

> I just couldn't do it, it's to maliable (sp?). My list is forever changing and evolving as I am.



Malleable.

It's the wrong word, however, as something that is malleable can be shaped. You can't shape a top five.


----------



## Wilderness (Feb 18, 2006)

Double L. Malleable. 

I have a list of my favourite favourite novels, but the list is often changing and growing. Its hard to name just 5, and it will get harder as I read more and more novels. 

Lani


----------



## Walker Pierce (Feb 21, 2006)

Wilderness said:
			
		

> I have a list of my favourite favourite novels, but the list is often changing and growing.


 
Agreed on that point. Although I must admit I have not read as large or vast an array of novels as many I know, and many here, I still must say that I could, given the right amount of contemplation, bring up five books that strike me more than others. But, as Wilderness stated, the list shifts and changes as more books are read.

WP


----------



## blankslatejoe (Feb 22, 2006)

in no order:

Lonesome Dove (LMcmurty (sp? I can never remember how to spell his name)
Catch 22 (heller)
Great Gatsby (good ol' fscott)
The Remarkable Journey of Prince Yen (kids book by Alexander)
Watchmen (Moore)


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with kalibantre vbmenu_register("postmenu_618048", true); . books are too special. I couldn't list them. I love them all, even those i haven't read. okay, so there are some i can't stand to read, but books are books and I love them.
alice


----------



## pug of crydee17 (Feb 22, 2006)

Im a fantasy fan as my list will show.

1. Magician by Raymond E Feist
2. Lord of the Rings by JRR Tolkien
3. The First Chronicles of Thomas Covenant by Stephen Donaldson
4. A Game of Thrones by George RR Martin
5. The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown

The bottom of the list is ever changing.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 23, 2006)

List subject to the vagaries of memory and mood, but 

1984  - Orwell
Crash - Ballard
The Kraken Wakes - Wyndham
The Bread of those Early Years - Boll
Blindness - Saramago

5 isn't enough.


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 23, 2006)

Barney's Version by Mordecai Richler
The World According to Garp by John Irving
American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis
Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh
Nine Stories by JD Salinger 

And I agree. Five is not enough. I like the list of ten we have going on in another thread, especially because I expanded it to you a list of sixteen because it made me sad cutting out books I loved.


----------



## BeYoNd WoRdS (Feb 23, 2006)

Villete by Charlotte Bronte 
Middlemarch by George Eliot
Vanity Fair by William Makepeace Thackeray
Persuassion by Jane Austen
This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti


----------



## playstation60 (Mar 2, 2006)

Heir to the Empire, Timothy Zahn
Without Remorse, Tom Clancy
Bag of Bones, Stephen King
The Great Gatsby, F Scott Fitzgerald
Faith of the Fallen, Terry Goodkind.

5 is way too short of a list, especially when you are asking writers about their choices in books.  We are the people that can read 100 books in a year, where others may take a lifetime to read that many.


----------



## funkyjoez (Mar 2, 2006)

Normally, my favorite book is the one I am currently reading, but for all time . . .

On the Road - Jack Kerouac
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter S. Thompson
Hard-boiled Wonderland and the end of the World - Haruki Murakami
Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
Tie between:
Tropic of Cancer - Henry Miller (Ha!  I know a bit racy)
Confederacy of Dunces - John Toole
The Stranger - Albert Camus


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Mar 3, 2006)

The Phantom of the Opera, By Gaston Leroux
Pride and Prejudice, By Jane Austen
Phantom, By Susan Kay

and for the others... I'm not sure....


----------



## PeterMc (Mar 3, 2006)

Top five at the moment, but my favourites are always changing

A Disaffection - James Kelman
The Catcher In The Rye - J.D. Salinger
Lanark - Alasdair Gray
Lord Of The Flies - William Golding 
1984 - George Orwell


----------



## Anteresi (Mar 5, 2006)

Asne Seierstad - The Bookseller of Kabul
Pierre Loti - Pêcheur d'Islande
Stephen E. Ambrose - Band of Brothers
Philippe Milner - Je Hais les Elèves
Amélie Nothomb - Antéchrista

Those books being mostly written in foreign languages. Asne Seierstad is Scandinavian, Amélie Nothomb, Pierre Loti and Philippe Milner French. Why should it always be a Top Five ? Why not a Top Thousand ? :mrgreen:


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 6, 2006)

To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
For


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 6, 2006)

To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
For Who


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 6, 2006)

To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee
For Who The Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway
Pretty Birds - Scott Simon
Hamlet - Shakespeare
Tales of The Otori - Liam Hearn
Walden's Pond - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## bambie1984 (Mar 6, 2006)

At the moment my top five are

1, 2 & 3- "The Dragonvarld Trilogy" by Margaret Weis
"The Broken Sword" by Molly Cochran & Warren Murphey
"Cube Route" by Piers Anthony


----------



## a.jordan (Mar 10, 2006)

Girl, Interrupted by Susanna Kaysen
Harry Potter [All of them] by J.K. Rowling
The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald
Before Women Had Wings by Connie Mae Fowler [<--a must read!]
Border Crossings by John Fairweather


----------



## Anguirus2005 (Mar 12, 2006)

Everything written By Richard K. morgan. (Altered Carbon, Market forces, ext..)

Battle Royale By Koushun Takami

The song of Ice and fire series by George RR Martin. (Game of thrones, feast for crows, ext..)

Red Dwarf by Grant Naylor.

The Farseer trilogy, and its spinoff The Tawny man series by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Rory (Mar 13, 2006)

Magician by Raymond E. Feist
Gardens Of The Moon by Steven Erikson
The Mark Of Ran by Paul Kearney
The Eye Of The World by Robert Jordan
Rage Of A Demon King by Raymond E. Feist


----------



## ReikiMeg (Mar 13, 2006)

This reply will probably be valid for about a week. 

1. The Golden Compass (and the other two books in the Dark Materials Trilogy) by Philip Pullman
2. 2001 a Space Odyssey (and the rest of the series) by Arthur C. Clarke
3. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (I like all of them, but this is my fav) by JK Rowling.
4.The Neverending Story by Michale Ende
5. Dragonsdawn by Anne McCaffrey


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Mar 13, 2006)

None of these are just one book, but in series. Perhaps they should be in *Favorite Book Series*.......

The Avalon series by Marion Zimmer Bradley
The Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien
The Circle of Magic quartet by Tamora Pierce
The Circle Opens quartet by Tamora Pierce
The Swan Lake Trilogy by Mark Helprin
The Chronicles of Narnia by C.S. Lewis


----------

